# How to (more easily) take aprt spring calipers



## dzarren (Aug 2, 2019)

Hello, I am having some problems getting my spring calipers apart when it gets to removing the spring.
I have successfully removed and replaced a spring, but during this process I put some scratches I'd rather not have into a set of ~1905 outside calipers.

I ended up just pushing the spring back on from the above, this seemed like the only plausible way without something to hold the spring open.

I have a few more I want to disassemble for cleaning, but am I missing an easy way to deal with the spring? 
Thanks!


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 2, 2019)

A pair of external retaining ring pliers can be used to spread the spring to enable installation.  Open the calipers to the maximum in order to reduce the spring force.  A pair of needle nose pliers could also be used but you have to pull the jaws apart which is a bit tricky.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 2, 2019)




----------

